# Ron, Percy, Arthur and William- Male Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE










Number of animals: 4
Will the group be split: Maybe into two pairs.
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born mid Mar 2013
Name(s): Ron, Percy, Arthur and William 
Colours: Ginger and Ginger+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became overwhelmed.
Temperament: Sweet boys that are able to be handled but are still getting used to it. 
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As they are still very small they will need a cage with narrow bar spacing.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Percy has been adopted along with his dad (Bilius).

Ron, William and Arthur are looking for a home as a trio.


----------

